# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Sa ilire jemi?

## tani_26

Shqiptaret jane pasardhes te ilireve...Kete gje thote historia e Shqiperise, kete gje mbeshtetin shumica e albanologeve.....
Nje gje me ben pershtypje...Pse nuk quhemi ilire por shqiptare?

Ne Ballkan jetonin Iliret, Greket, Traket dhe Maqedonasit...
Traket u zhduken, Maqedonasit jane bere molle sherri midis Greqise dhe FYROM, greket e lashte perfaqesohen nga greket e rinj apo Greqia ndersa Iliret perfaqesohen nga shqiptaret...
Do bej nje paralelizim midis grekeve dhe ilireve_shqiptareve...
Ne shekuj iliret u quajten arber e me vone shqiptare...
Edhe greket  u quajten romei, bizantine por prape kur themeluan shtetin grek e quajten veten greke....

Ne shqiptaret nuk e ndoqem kete shembull, perse?
Nuk duhet ripare Historia e Shqiperise? Akademia e Shqiperise nuk duhet ta rishikoje prape kete histori?
Te huajt na quajne Albane i cili eshte nje emer i lashte por perfaqeson vetem nje pjese apo nje fis ilir e jo gjithe Ilirine....

Pse mos ta njohim veten me Iliri e ilire e jo me Shqiperi e shqiptare?

Eshte e sigurte qe do kete reagime te ndryshme por ne fund te fundit nese me te vertete jemi ilire pse te mos identifikohemi me kete emer?

----------


## good devil

ne jemi shum ilire. 85 %. un jam krenar qe jam mbasardhes e njerzve me te mire te lashtesis

----------


## AldoWeb

> Shqiptaret jane pasardhes te ilireve...Kete gje thote historia e Shqiperise, kete gje mbeshtetin shumica e albanologeve.....
> Nje gje me ben pershtypje...Pse nuk quhemi ilire por shqiptare?
> 
> Ne Ballkan jetonin Iliret, Greket, Traket dhe Maqedonasit...
> Traket u zhduken, Maqedonasit jane bere molle sherri midis Greqise dhe FYROM, greket e lashte perfaqesohen nga greket e rinj apo Greqia ndersa Iliret perfaqesohen nga shqiptaret...
> Do bej nje paralelizim midis grekeve dhe ilireve_shqiptareve...
> Ne shekuj iliret u quajten arber e me vone shqiptare...
> Edhe greket  u quajten romei, bizantine por prape kur themeluan shtetin grek e quajten veten greke....
> 
> ...



Ah mor Tani sa te gjate e ke Shatin
E para ne Ballkan jetonin Iliret Traket Dhe *HELENET*
Mos bej gabime te tilla.
E dyta Emeri Greke nuk eshte emri qe ata mbajne por eshte emri Helene Greke i therret bota. Cudia eshte nese egzistonte nje fis me emrin Albane nuk ka ekzistuar ndonjehere nje fis me emrin Greke.
Sa per maqedonasit FYROM nuk ka te beje me mqedionine sepse ata jane sllave te ardhur sic dihet ne vitet 700  kurse maqedonia lulezoi nja 1000 para tyre

Sa per Emriat Arber - Shqipetar:
Iliret ishin shume te shperndare nje nga fiset me te medha qene Albanet. te cilet arriten nje aleance me Enkelejte e ngriten mbreterine Ilire.  Me ardhjen e barbareve ne vitet 200 Para Krishtit deri 400 pas Krishtit Nje pjese e Ilireve u perziene apo asimiluan sic qene Istret qe u perziene me Gotet apo Visgotet.
Keshtu qe Roma njohu vendin e Albaneve. Disa historiane mendojne se Albanet besonin tek zoti Diell i cili quhej ne ilirisht AR pra meqe ne qytetin e tyre ata kishin tempujt e tij e quanin vendin e tyre ArBane(Banesa e AR-it) me pas ndoshta dhe nga roma kjo u zbut ne Albane keshtu qe diku nga mesjeta Iliret u vetquajten ARbane per tu shkeputur nga Dalmatet te cilet tashme ishin Sllave. 
Emeri Shqiperi eshte dhe me i cuditshem.

----------


## tani_26

> Ah mor Tani sa te gjate e ke Shatin
> E para ne Ballkan jetonin Iliret Traket Dhe *HELENET*
> Mos bej gabime te tilla.
> E dyta Emeri Greke nuk eshte emri qe ata mbajne por eshte emri Helene Greke i therret bota. Cudia eshte nese egzistonte nje fis me emrin Albane nuk ka ekzistuar ndonjehere nje fis me emrin Greke.
> Sa per maqedonasit FYROM nuk ka te beje me mqedionine sepse ata jane sllave te ardhur sic dihet ne vitet 700  kurse maqedonia lulezoi nja 1000 para tyre
> 
> Sa per Emriat Arber - Shqipetar:
> Iliret ishin shume te shperndare nje nga fiset me te medha qene Albanet. te cilet arriten nje aleance me Enkelejte e ngriten mbreterine Ilire.  Me ardhjen e barbareve ne vitet 200 Para Krishtit deri 400 pas Krishtit Nje pjese e Ilireve u perziene apo asimiluan sic qene Istret qe u perziene me Gotet apo Visgotet.
> Keshtu qe Roma njohu vendin e Albaneve. Disa historiane mendojne se Albanet besonin tek zoti Diell i cili quhej ne ilirisht AR pra meqe ne qytetin e tyre ata kishin tempujt e tij e quanin vendin e tyre ArBane(Banesa e AR-it) me pas ndoshta dhe nga roma kjo u zbut ne Albane keshtu qe diku nga mesjeta Iliret u vetquajten ARbane per tu shkeputur nga Dalmatet te cilet tashme ishin Sllave. 
> Emeri Shqiperi eshte dhe me i cuditshem.


Sa per termin grek apo helen shko e i bej kurs ndonje tjetri e jo muna....

Une perdor gjuhen letrare shqipe dhe gjuha jone i njeh si greke dhe Greqi.....

Termi helen po perdoret gjeresisht kohet e fundit dhe nenkupton greket e lashte....

Greqia e njeh veten Elladha -Ελλάδα dhe greket njihen si ellinas -έλληνας apo helene sic parapelqehet te quhen kohet e fundit....

Nejse pak me intereson Greqia thelbi i temes ishte se sa jemi ne te vertete ne shqiptaret ilire.....
Sic e sheh kjo eshte nje teme e veshtire dhe ketu ia vlen te diskutohet e jo per greket apo maqedonsit....

Athina sic quhej ne lashtesi quhet dhe sot, kurse Antipatrea  u quajt Belagrade dhe sot quhet Berat, si dhe shume toponime te tjera ne Shqiperi.....

Mos ka ardhur koha qe ta ri-ilirizojme Shqiperine?

Te gjithe shtetet kryen ndryshimin e emertimeve apo toponomeve te huaja dhe iu rikthyen identitetit apo lashtesise ndersa ne Shqiperi kjo gje nuk u krye dhe vazhdojme akoma me emertimet e kohes se pushtimit bullgar apo te car Stefan Dushanit.....

Mos ka ardhur koha qe arkelogjia shqiptare te kryeje nje aktivitet me te madh?

Mos ka ardhur koha qe te gjendet Albanopoli?

Mos ka ardhur koha qe te gjendet qyteti antik i mbretit Bardhyl per te cilin historianet e lashte ne mos gaboj e pershkruanin si nje qytet te zhvilluar dhe me "saraje" mbreterore?

Mos ka ardhur koha qe te kujdesemi me teper per trashgimnine ilire e jo te shkaterrojme dhe ato pak zbulime arkeologjike?

Mos ka ardhur koha qe mbi Durresin e lashte te mos ndertohet pa kriter dhe te shkaterrohet arkeologjia e tij? Mos ka ardhur koha qe ato kolonat atje te mos perdoren me si porta ku luajne femijet e vegjel futboll?

Mos ka ardhur koha qe ne qytetin antik te Bylis te kryen germime e jo te ndertohen lokale?

Sic e sheh ajo qe me intereson eshte qe "iliret" te marrin vendin qe  meritojne si fillim ne Shqiperi ku eshte dhe berthama e mbreterise ilire e me vone te pretendojme se sa "ilire" ishin popuj te tjere te lashte ne Ballkan...

Ju lutem te gjithe atyre qe mendojne dicka rreth kesaj teme te shprehin mendimet e tyre e jo te kalojme ne fyerje personale....
Miqesisht...

----------


## AldoWeb

> Mos ka ardhur koha qe ta ri-ilirizojme Shqiperine?
> 
> Te gjithe shtetet kryen ndryshimin e emertimeve apo toponomeve te huaja dhe iu rikthyen identitetit apo lashtesise ndersa ne Shqiperi kjo gje nuk u krye dhe vazhdojme akoma me emertimet e kohes se pushtimit bullgar apo te car Stefan Dushanit.....
> 
> Mos ka ardhur koha qe arkelogjia shqiptare te kryeje nje aktivitet me te madh?
> 
> Mos ka ardhur koha qe te gjendet Albanopoli?
> 
> Mos ka ardhur koha qe te gjendet qyteti antik i mbretit Bardhyl per te cilin historianet e lashte ne mos gaboj e pershkruanin si nje qytet te zhvilluar dhe me "saraje" mbreterore?
> ...


Me ne fund tani po ke dale ne teme.
Ketu jam dakord.

----------


## tani_26

> Me ne fund tani po ke dale ne teme.
> Ketu jam dakord.


Sa per dijeni gjithmone me ka interesuar tema e iliriologjise nese do te mund ta quaja keshtu pasi nuk jam i sigurte nese eshte fjala e duhur...

Edhe pse jam ne prag diplomimi te nje shkence qe nuk ka lidhje me historine, kjo e fundit eshte "hobi" i im....

Mendoj se "nderi" i ilireve duhet te cohet ne vend....Dhe kete gje duhet ta bejme ne sterniperit e tyre....

Kultura dhe historia  e tyre duhet te dalin ne drite e jo te rrijne ne arkivat e biblitekave te ndryshme...

Iliret duhet te jene pike referimi per te gjithe ne,  pasi ata jane nder popujt me te lashte ne kontinent e per pasoje nder te paktat gjera me te cilat mund te krenohemi sot per sot si komb.....

----------


## Qerim

Une them se jemi mjaft ilire.Neper malet e Shqiperise ekzistojne fshatra te paster ilire.Kjo duket edhe nga femijet blonde qe lindin.
Patjeter qe jemi te perzjere edhe me kombesi te tjera.
Ndjehet nevoja ne Shqiperi qe fenomeni ilir te kthjellohet me shume, pasi eshte mjaft i mjegullt per dike qe eshte i interesuar per kete ceshtje.
Duke qene i mendimit se ne jete, secili merr ate qe meriton, them se ilirizmi(apo ilirologjia) ne Shqiperi eshte ne ate shkalle qe eshte edhe normal, pasi iliret kane lene shume pak shenja pas tyre.
Greket kane me shume te drejte se sa ne te krenohen me te shkuaren helene, pasi helenet kane lene me shume gjurme pas tyre se sa iliret.
Ketu eshte edhe detyra e shtetit shqiptar, qe duhet te investoje me shume per ndricimin e kesaj ceshtje.

----------


## darkman

> Une them se jemi mjaft ilire.Neper malet e Shqiperise ekzistojne fshatra te paster ilire.Kjo duket edhe nga femijet blonde qe lindin.


Me te vertete mendon qe bjond do te thote ilir i paster???




> Mendoj se "nderi" i ilireve duhet te cohet ne vend....Dhe kete gje duhet ta bejme ne sterniperit e tyre....


cfare nderi kane lene pa cuar ne vend iliret qe duhet te cosh ti??

----------


## ALBA

Mendoj se prejardhjen e kemi 100% prej Ilirve .Iliria dikur ka perfshire  Epirus , Albanin , Malin e Zi , Herzekowinen  dhe gjysmen e Dalmatien . Keshtu sot nuk eshte me ajo Iliria e madhe nder shekuj . Dikur qytetet me te medhaja tregtare te Ilirise kan qene Shkodra dhe Durresi . Shume mbreter Romak ne ate kohe ishin me origjine Ilire sic ishin   Claudius II. Gothicus, Aurelian, Probus, Diokletian dhe Constantin . Deri ne vitin 1900 nacionalistet Sllav mendonin se e kishin origjinen nga Iliria , Gjuha Ilire eshte folur ne  Lindje te Austrise  mbi  Serbien dhe  Albanien deri ne veri te  veri te Greqise . Me kete ceshtje eshte marre  Gustaf Kossinna (Kossina) (* 28. September 1858 in Tilsit;  20. Dezember 1931 ne Berlin) ishte Philologe dhe  Professor  Arkiolog ne Universitetin e  Berlinit dhe me vone A. Götze.


Ne Iliri dikur jetonin keto fise 
Albaner 
Arbër 
Ardianer 
Dalmaten 
Dardanier 
Dasareter 
Enkelejter 
Eordejer 
Epirioter 
Japoden 
Japyger 
Kaoner 
Labeater 
Liburner 
Mesaper 
Molloser 
Paioner 
Parthiner 
Penester 
Piruster 
Taulanter 
Thesproter 




Per me shume informacion keni ketu ne kete link me poshte , qe per mendimin tim eshte faqja me origjinale qe kam par deri me sot ne internet per ceshtjen e Ilirise dhe te shume vendeve te tjera . 
http://infos.aus-germanien.de/Illyrer

Alba

----------


## Qerim

> Per me shume informacion keni ketu ne kete link me poshte , qe per mendimin tim eshte faqja me origjinale qe kam par deri me sot ne internet per ceshtjen e Ilirise dhe te shume vendeve te tjera . 
> http://infos.aus-germanien.de/Illyrer
> 
> Alba


Si mund ta perkthej kete artikull nga gjermanishtja ne nje gjuhe me te njohur ??

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tani_26

> Me te vertete mendon qe bjond do te thote ilir i paster???
> 
> 
> 
> cfare nderi kane lene pa cuar ne vend iliret qe duhet te cosh ti??



Nga ana atrpologjike mendoj se iliret nuk duhet te ishin patjeter bjonde pasi ishin nje popull apo rrace mesdhetare...Nejse pasi te kem hulumtuar mbi kete teme mund te postoj ndonje material me vone...



Persa i perket "nderit" te ilireve qe duhet cuar ne vend me duket se nuk u kuptova drejte....
Nuk thashe se iliret lane ndonje nder pa cuar ne vend, por doja te thoja se ne "iliret" moderne  nuk e shfrytezojme sa duhet apo si duhet kete trashgimni qe na lane iliret, qofte kjo historike, kulturore apo arkeologjike...Besoj se u sqarova me sakte tani...

----------


## tani_26

> Une them se jemi mjaft ilire.Neper malet e Shqiperise ekzistojne fshatra te paster ilire.Kjo duket edhe nga femijet blonde qe lindin.
> Patjeter qe jemi te perzjere edhe me kombesi te tjera.
> Ndjehet nevoja ne Shqiperi qe fenomeni ilir te kthjellohet me shume, pasi eshte mjaft i mjegullt per dike qe eshte i interesuar per kete ceshtje.
> Duke qene i mendimit se ne jete, secili merr ate qe meriton, them se ilirizmi(apo ilirologjia) ne Shqiperi eshte ne ate shkalle qe eshte edhe normal, pasi iliret kane lene shume pak shenja pas tyre.
> Greket kane me shume te drejte se sa ne te krenohen me te shkuaren helene, pasi helenet kane lene me shume gjurme pas tyre se sa iliret.
> Ketu eshte edhe detyra e shtetit shqiptar, qe duhet te investoje me shume per ndricimin e kesaj ceshtje.



Nuk besoj se iliret kane lene pak shenja pas tyre, thjesht une mendoj se arkeologjia shqiptare nuk ka punuar sa duhet apo si duhet...Sigurisht qe arkeologjia nuk eshte nje gje kaq e thjeshte sa duket ne pamje te pare...
Pervec shfletimit te dokumentave historike dhe pervojes arkeologjike nevojiten dhe fonde te medha....

Ne Shqiperi  arkeologjia nuk vleresohet sa duhet dhe per pasoje mungon interesimi i organeve perkatese....
Gjithashtu ato monumente arkeologjike qe jane zbuluar nuk mirembahen sa duhet, mos te flasim pastaj per keshtjellat mesjetare qe kane shume kohe pa u restauruar...

Imagjinoni ta kishte shtet tjeter kete pasuri arkeologjike sa rendesi do ti kushtonte dhe si do ta mirembante....

Ne Greqi punimet qe u bene per Lojerat Olympike u zvarriten teper dhe nje nder shkaqet ishte se sa fillohej nje punim dhe zbulohej dicka antike nderpriteshin menjehere punimet dhe duhej te rishikohej projekti nga fillimi pasi zona ku do te realizohej nje punim karakterizohej si arkeologjike....Mos te flasim pastaj per gjyqet qe pasonin midis Firmave qe kryenin keto punime dhe Dikasterit te Arkeologjise..

----------


## Qerim

> Mos ka ardhur koha qe ta ri-ilirizojme Shqiperine?
> 
> Te gjithe shtetet kryen ndryshimin e emertimeve apo toponomeve te huaja dhe iu rikthyen identitetit apo lashtesise ndersa ne Shqiperi kjo gje nuk u krye dhe vazhdojme akoma me emertimet e kohes se pushtimit bullgar apo te car Stefan Dushanit.....
> 
> Mos ka ardhur koha qe arkelogjia shqiptare te kryeje nje aktivitet me te madh?
> 
> Mos ka ardhur koha qe te gjendet Albanopoli?
> 
> Mos ka ardhur koha qe te gjendet qyteti antik i mbretit Bardhyl per te cilin historianet e lashte ne mos gaboj e pershkruanin si nje qytet te zhvilluar dhe me "saraje" mbreterore?
> ...


http://www.unrv.com/empire/second-illyrian-war.php

Ketu lexova per disa qendra ilire.
Ku eshte Pharos ?
Po Dimale (dybrigjet)  ?

----------


## rudo

dimale duhet te jete dymalet. ne veri Di perdoret per dy.

----------


## tani_26

> http://www.unrv.com/empire/second-illyrian-war.php
> 
> Ketu lexova per disa qendra ilire.
> Ku eshte Pharos ?
> Po Dimale (dybrigjet)  ?


Persa i perket Pharos nuk kam njohuri se ku mund te ndodhet.....

Ndersa Dimale qe do te thote dy male, eshte nje qytet antik qe ndodhet prane Patosit ose me sakte ne zonen e banuar qe sot quhet Margellic (emertim sllav)...

Ndodhet midis dy maleve prandaj quhet edhe dy-male...

Jo vetem ne Veri por edhe ne Jug(Gjirokaster) perdoret Di, mbase ilirishtja nuk kishte qermen *y*, kjo vertetohet edhe nga gjuha e arbereshve pra germa *y*  ndoshta eshte nje huazim nga turqishtja, pra gjen perdorim nga pushtimi osman e ketej...

----------


## ALBA

Me sa kam  lexuar ne historin e Krocise  , Pharos ka qene nje qytet ku sot ndodhet Kroacia , dikur ne vitin 3 p.a . Chr. ka qene qytet i Ilirise ne brigjet e Adriatikut i kolonizuar nga Greket . Ne ate kohe mbret i Ilirise ka qene Agroni . 

Alba

----------


## darkman

ne kete link gjeta dicka mbi prejardhjen dhe eventet emigratore te popujve ne baze te studimit te DNA.
Nuk jam kompetent ne aspekte gjentike, por ndonjeri prej jush qe arrin te kuptoj thelbin e gjithe ketij studimi do ti luetsha te na e shpjegonte ne menyre te thjeshte.

Nuk marr persiper vertetesine dhe shpjegime mbi prejardhjen e materjalit

Flm


http://www.familytreedna.com/pdf/hape3b.pdf

----------


## land

Eshte e vertete ajo qe thote Tani.
Duhet bere shume me teper per trashegimine ilire.
Por Tani nuk shprehet mire. Eshte bere shume per kete trashegimi; dhe me elementarja qe mund te beje Tani eshte te pranoje ate qe eshte bere deri tani, dhe te mos i shohe te gjitha gjerat me sy kritik apo skeptik.
Vete titulli i temes mund te thote diçka mbi kete gje. "Sa ilire jemi?"
Tani, pse nuk i pergjigjeni vete i pari kesaj pyetje vella? Sa ilire jeni ju? 
Si mund te ma shpjegoni qe gjithmone tema te tilla degjenerojne ne diskutime ne lidhje me greket apo maqedonet apo thraket? Mos ju duken gje rastesi te gjitha keto gjera? Edhe ju keni gisht ne degjenerimin e temave, apo e kam gabim?
Psh, pse kur ne(duke "dale jashte temes") "sulmojme" ate qe shumica e quan greke, ju i dilni ne krah, duke hedhur kategorikisht poshte çdo gje apo fakt qe mund te serviret ketu? Dhe tani ne lidhje me qellimin e temes qe e shpjeguat me se miri me ate dyzinen e "mos ka ardhur koha qe...":
Po sikur arkeologjia shqiptare te sulmoje trashegimine kulturore te greqise se lashte? çfare qendrimi do jeni i gatshem te mbani? A nuk duhet besuar ajo qe zbulohet? Perndryshe, çfare interesi kemi ta zbulojme?
Pse psh puna 40 vjeçare e Aristidhit dhe shume e shume te tjereve qe ka
ne qene shume me teper te informuar sesa ju(Tani_Athine) dhe mua, qe kane qene edhe studiues te shkelqyer, njohes te shkelqyer te gjuheve dhe historise, nuk ju terheq fare? Apo se me baza llogjike dhe faktike hedhin poshte "historine" e lavdishme greke?
Mos po u vini si kusht arkeologeve dhe historianeve qe te germojne dhe te kryejne studime qe te zbulojne ate qe doni ju, apo qe te mos bien ndesh me historine greke apo mendimin e pergjithshem te historiologjise boterore?
Ju e dini mjaft mire qe gati 100% e albanologeve kane dale ne mendime mjaft te ngjashem, pavaresisht se dikush e ka studiuar shqipen 2 apo 3 apo 5 shekuj para tjetrit. Po ashtu kane dale ne perfundime te ngjashme shumica e historianeve qe jane marre 'ekskluzivisht' me ilirologjine apo historine e shqiptareve. Eshte per t'u theksuar ketu, se nuk dalin kurre ne perfundime te njejta ata qe kane studiuar historine e Greqise dhe marredheniet e grekerve te lashte me fqinjet e tyre. Ndryshimi eshte pikerisht kur duke u nisur nga historia e Greqise mundohen te krijojne nje imazh te pergjithshem te Ilireve apo Epirit, apo Maqedonise, apo Thrakeve... Pra, pa i studiuar keto "kombe" ne vetvete.
A nuk mendoni tani se ka DIçKA QE NUK SHKON KETU?
Tani me thoni ju, çfare prisni qe te zbulojne arkeologet dhe historianet ne Shqiperi?(jam shume shume dakord me punen e mirembajtjes dhe te zbulimeve te reja, jam shume dakord!) A mos prisni qe te zbulohet ajo e paqena? A mos kerkoni qe te ndryshohet imazhi i ilireve qe eshte krijuar deri tani; dmth te perforcohet apo zhvillohet me tej apo...? Une mendoj qe imazhi i ilireve sipas historise shqiptare eshte mese i plote. Sigurisht qe ka dhe shume gjera te tjera qe mund te zbulohen; kur behet fjale per historine, kurre nuk mund te thuhet qe u zbulua 100% dhe nuk ka mbetur gje.
Tashme historianet sado te zote te jene, e çfaredo te njxerrin ne drite, nuk mund t'ua mbushin mendjen te gjitheve; dhe kjo nuk do te thote qe nuk kane punuar sa duhet. 
*Atehere, a duhet, per kete shkak, te shoqerojme historine me propaganden, siç bejne greket dhe te tjere si puna e tyre?*
Por ka dhe pika te tjera te historise shqiptare qe po na mohohen. Psh perpjekjet e gjithe atyre te huajve(por edhe shqiptareve) qe kane studiuar mbi pellazget, thraket, maqedonet, etrusket, daket, etj, shihen me shume skepticizem, edhe pse personat qe kane kryer te tilla studime kane qene shume me te pergatitur se te tjere, prej studimeve te te cileve edhe kundershtohen. Sigurisht qe historia shqiptare nuk mund te kete vetem nje fjale: ILIRE! , sepse ka edhe zbulime arkeologjike qe jane shume me te lashta se iliret; psh zbulimi i vendbanimit prehistorik qe  doli ne drite pasi u tha keneta e Maliqit; i cili nga disa vleresohet te jete mbi 12 000 vjet i lashte(ka te tjere qe thone dhe me shume se aq); dhe eshte i ndertuar me trare druri. Prandaj, nese do te perqendrohemi vetem tek iliret, atehere duhet te leme pas dore shume aspekte te tjera. Dhe keshtu do te dilnim perseri tek ajo qe thoni ju: Qe nuk behet sa duhet!
E fundit; persa i takon emrave te shteteve, ose ata qe perdorin popujt perkates:
Ju vete dhate shembullin e Greqise dhe Heleneve, dhe e shtjelluat mire; nuk e kuptoj çfare pikepyetje ju kish lindur me Shqiperine dhe Ilirine.
Ne e quajme vendin tone Shqiperi, toka e shqiponjave. Nuk eshte per shkak se kjo toke na qenka plot me shqiponja; dhe as i kemi pare ndonjehere shqiponjat si tufa dallendyshesh... Por shpjegimet mund te jene te shumta.
Qe nga thirrjet qe Pirro u bente luftetareve te vet: "perpara bijte e shqipes!", e deri tek deklarata e Gjergjit te Madh: "se dhe ne jemi epirote"...  Fakti qe ne e quajme veten shqiptare, e te huajt na quajne Albane, eshte njesoj me rastin grek-bashkekohes. Po t'i merrnim gjerat aq katerciperisht, assesì nuk do te thoshte qe FYROM u banoka nga maqedone; sado te bertasin bullgaret, shqiptaret, magjypet, romet, servet, greqerit, vllahet, apo kushdo qofte banor i FYROMit, duke u nisur nga fakti se ata kane qejf te quhen "maqedone"...
Per te perfunduar:
I permenda greket ne kete postim vetem e vetem sepse ju na i dhate si shembull, jo per gje tjeter. Dhe ju duhet te dini se ka dhe aresye te tjera qe veprojne mbi studimin dhe zhvillimin e historise se nje kombi, psh, arsyeja financiare.Persa i perket kesaj fushe, Shqiperia as qe mund te krahasohet me Greqine fare! Mjafton te krahasosh GDP shqiptar me ate grek, dhe edhe me te rendesishmin, borxhin e jashtem te ketyre dy shteteve. Per krahasim: Greqia  dhe: Shqiperia   (mjaft te krahasoni borxhin e jashtem, dhe e kuptoni çfare ndryshimi ka... jane gati $64 miljard!)
Edhe keto gjera jane te rendesishme, sepse nuk mund te dalin nga "hiçi".
Shpresoj Tani_Athine qe te mos e lexoni kete shkrim si tendencioz, dhe uroj qe te mos jeni fyer diku.   :buzeqeshje:  
pershendetje te gjitheve.

----------


## tani_26

> Eshte e vertete ajo qe thote Tani.
> Duhet bere shume me teper per trashegimine ilire.
> Por Tani nuk shprehet mire. Eshte bere shume per kete trashegimi; dhe me elementarja qe mund te beje Tani eshte te pranoje ate qe eshte bere deri tani, dhe te mos i shohe te gjitha gjerat me sy kritik apo skeptik.
> Vete titulli i temes mund te thote diçka mbi kete gje. "Sa ilire jemi?"
> Tani, pse nuk i pergjigjeni vete i pari kesaj pyetje vella? Sa ilire jeni ju? 
> Si mund te ma shpjegoni qe gjithmone tema te tilla degjenerojne ne diskutime ne lidhje me greket apo maqedonet apo thraket? Mos ju duken gje rastesi te gjitha keto gjera? Edhe ju keni gisht ne degjenerimin e temave, apo e kam gabim?
> Psh, pse kur ne(duke "dale jashte temes") "sulmojme" ate qe shumica e quan greke, ju i dilni ne krah, duke hedhur kategorikisht poshte çdo gje apo fakt qe mund te serviret ketu? Dhe tani ne lidhje me qellimin e temes qe e shpjeguat me se miri me ate dyzinen e "mos ka ardhur koha qe...":
> Po sikur arkeologjia shqiptare te sulmoje trashegimine kulturore te greqise se lashte? çfare qendrimi do jeni i gatshem te mbani? A nuk duhet besuar ajo qe zbulohet? Perndryshe, çfare interesi kemi ta zbulojme?
> Pse psh puna 40 vjeçare e Aristidhit dhe shume e shume te tjereve qe ka
> ...



Po filloj nga fundi i shkrimit dmth. shkrimin nuk e quaj aspak tendencioz madje mund te them se ishte interesant,  pa u nenkuptuar ketu se jam dakort me te gjithe ato qe shkruhen por mund te them se ne pergjithesi po....
Mendoj se eshte e drejta e gjithkujt qe te kete idete dhe pikepamjet e tij sic mendoj se eshte e domosdoshme qe per cdo teme te kete dialog dhe shkembim idesh dhe pikepamjesh, ajo qe nuk pelqen eshte perdorimi i fyerjeve.....

Sigurisht qe eshte "bere" ne drejtim te arkeologjise dhe "ilirologjise" por une mendoj dhe e riperseris qe kjo nuk mjafton....Kam pershtypjen se nentoka shqiptare fsheh ende shume "zbulime arkeologjike".....
*Gjithashtu Historia Shqiptare duhet ti kushtoje nje vemendje me te madhe Epokes se Ilireve, pasi jo te gjithe shqiptaret jane te vetedijshem per Iliret si paraardhess te tyre.......*

Para 2 vjetesh isha per nje vizite ne qytetin antik te Bylisit...Qelloi qe ne ato momente erdhi nje autobus me nxenes nga qyteti i Patosit nese me kujtohet mire....Qe te mos zgjatem me sa pashe nxenesit e kishin kuptuar kete ekskursion si nje dalje ne natyre e jo vizite ne nje vend arkeologjik....
E them kete pasi nuk pashe ndonje interes te tyre per rrenojat apo ndertesat e dikurshme por thjesht luanin te c'rregullt ne mjediset e atjeshme....

Ne nje moment pyeta nje nxenes? Kush kane jetuar ketu. romaket, turqit apo sirianet e lashte?.....sirianet, mu pergjigj....Bravo i thashe me ironi, e gjete....Buzeqeshi i kenaqur...Ne ate kohe mberriti mesuesi i tyre.....I thashe per pyetjen si dhe per pergjigjen qe me ktheu nxenesi i tij.....Sigurisht qe u ndje ngushte mesuesi dhe filloi ti bertiste nxenesit te tij.....I thashe se nuk ishte e drejte qe i bertiste nxenesit te tij por thjesht ishte paaftesia e tij te cilen e kishte percjelle tek nxenesi.......
Gjithashtu i terhoqa vemendjen si dhe per faktin qe...."nese nxenesi nuk e kishte lexuar historine ishte shansi qe me kete vizite pervec rrenojave tu tregohej dhe historia e qytetit antik si dhe per banoret e lashte te atij qyteti qe ishin iliret, e jo femijet te luanin top ne ato mjedise dhe mesuesit te pinin birra ne nje lokal ne mjediset e qyteti antik!!!...."

Persa i perket asaj qe  kur flitet per iliret "degjenerohet" duke u lidhur me greket, maqedonet apo thraket, kjo eshte e vertete. Une do ta konsideroja deri ne njefare menyre normale, pasi iliret, greket, maqedonet dhe thraket kane jetuar ne te njejten kohe dhe gjithashtu jane pjese perberese te historise se asaj periudhe...Gjithashtu keta popuj apo fise shpeshhere kane bashkepunuar apo kane luftuar me njeri tjetrin, gjithashtu edhe jane ndikuar nga njeri tjetri.....

*Nejse mua do me pelqente qe te qendronim tek kjo teme pasi ky ishte dhe qellimi i im qe te merremi me teper me iliret e pastaj me fqinjet apo te huajt....*

Eshte normale qe ndergjegja apo identiteti ilir humbi diku ne rrjedhen e historise se shqiptareve por fale shkrimeve, fale gjuhes,  zbulimeve arkeologjike si dhe disa faktoreve te tjere  ky identitet keto 100 vitet e fundit eshte me i ndjeshem....Por prape nuk mjafton pasi perseri ne kohet qe jetojme shqiptar dhe ilir  duken si dy gjera te ndryshme apo me sakte nuk jane e njejta gje(gjuhesore).....Nese  nje shqiptar qe nuk ka dije te mjaftueshme historie, e pyet per dicka rreth ilireve kam frike se nuk do te kenaqesh prej pergjigjes se tij.....

Nese permenda greket i permenda per faktin e thjeshte se greket pesuan te njejten gje qe pesuam ne shqiptaret, humben ndergjegjen apo identitetin e grekeve te lashte, por qe nga krijimi i shtetit grek iu kthyen "grekezimit" apo "helenizimit" te ketij shteti...duke filluar nga emertimet e toponimeve, qyteteve, historise etj....sigurisht qe bene dhe spekullime dhe shovinizma por kjo nuk eshte e nevojshme te analizohet ketu..Thjesht permenda gjerat pozitive.....

Nese do shoqeronim historine tone me propaganden atehere kjo do te ishte deshtim...Nese greket e bene kete gje eshte se Greqia e porsakrijuar kishte ne territoret e saj shume jo-greke, kurse historia e Shqiperise mendoj se nuk ka nevoje per propagande pasi Shqiperia eshte nje shtet pothuajse etnikisht i paster dhe e dyta nuk ka zaptuar territore dhe popuj te tjere por perkundrazi eshte nje shtet i gjymtuar ose me sakte i cunguar....

Une e ritheksoj se koncepti shqiptar nuk eshte  i njejte me ate ilir...eshte nje koncept apo emertim qe lindi para 300-400 vjetesh ndersa ne si komb deshirojme te identifikohemi me iliret.....Pra kemi nje histori mbi 2000 vjecare dhe nje emer 400 vjecar!!

Gjithashtu per emrin shqiptar apo Shqiperi akoma nuk kemi nje version "zyrtar" por thjesht nisemi nga shqiponja apo shqipja...Personalisht mendoj  se populli yne e vetequajti veten shqiptar per shkak te flamurit te Skenderbeut qe kishte si simbol shqiponjen, dhe nje faktor tjeter ishte frika e shqiptareve nga asimilimi fetar...Dmth. me perhapjen e islamit shqiptaret muslimane filluan te therriteshin turq kurse te krishteret greke apo latine sipas rastit...Kurse emertimi i ri shqiptar ia arriti qe te perfaqesonte te gjitha palet...Nejse ky eshte mendimi i im...


Persa perket asaj qe arkeologjia shqiptare  te sulmoje pasurine kulturore te Greqise se lashte, mendoj se nuk eshte e nevojshme....Iliria kishte territoret e veta dhe Greqia e lashte te vetat....Ne asnje moment (edhe pse kam lexuar mjaft per historine e Greqise) nuk thashe se e pranoj kete histori sic eshte, perkundrazi kam mjaft rezerva dhe kritikova ashper tendencat e  disa bashkekombasve te mij pra imitimin e grekeve!


Duke lexuar me vemendje shkrimin tim mund te kuptohet qarte deshira ime me indentifikim tone si ilire....
Nese nje dite do te identifikoheshim me kete emer kjo do te  kishte shume pasoja pozitive per kombin tone....Meqe u zgjata teper keto pasoja do ti permend ne shkrimin e ardhshem....

----------


## land

Tani_Athine...
Une filloj me se pari te flas nga kendveshtrimi im, dhe pse une personalisht e "degjeneroj" temen e ilireve dhe shqiptareve ne ate greke!
Automatikisht, kur permenden greket e lashte, apo kur behen paralelizma midis grekeve dhe shqiptareve, apo heleneve dhe ilireve apo maqedoneve, thrakeve, epiroteve, etruskeve, etj... une shoh nje kontradikte. çdo paralelizem i tille me duket gjithmone i pavend. Per shkak se identiteti i ketyre "popujve" te lashtesie nuk eshte aspak i njejte, madje dhe botekuptimi i tyre per disa koncepte eshte krejtesisht i ndryshem. Fjala vjen kur permendet identiteti grek! Nuk ka patur, nuk ka, dhe nuk ka per te patur kurre nje identitet grek te mirefillte, te ngjashem me identitetin shqiptar, ashtu siç e konceptojme ne shqiptaret.
Po te shpjegosh se çfare eshte ose çfare mund te quhet shqiptar, dhe ta krahasosh me perkufizimin e çfare mund te quhet grek, jane gjera krejt te ndryshme. Kete mund ta shohim edhe ne Greqine e sotme. Vella; pike se pari, shpresoj qe nuk u munduat me siper te perligjnit perzjerjen e historise me propaganden siç e kane bere dhe po vazhdojne te bejne greket.
Greket e sotem, nese lexoni Enciklopedine Britanike te shkruar, do ta kuptoni se kush jane. Greket e sotem kane karakterin amerikan. Marrim psh, Meksiken. Ne Meksike ka dhjetera etni te ndryshme, por te gjitha bashkohen nga nje gje e vetme, edhe pse jane kaq te ndryshem nga ana e trashegimise kulturoro-historike: Te gjitha keto etni flasin Spanjisht. Ose edhe shembulli me i mire, ai Amerikan: te gjithe flasin Anglisht; pra, edhe pse vijne nga origjina shqiptare, greke, italiane, gjermane, spanjolle, franceze, irlandeze, indigjene, çifute, etj... te gjithe flasin nje gjuhe te perbashket; anglisht; dhe jane mesè te bashkuar ne interesa KOMBETARE dhe politike.(t'i perjashtojme kokat e nxehta, qe kurre nuk kane nxjerre gje ne drite, jo vetem ne Amerike, por askund tjeter)
Permenda Enciklopedine Britanike, sepse aty thuhet qe etnite kryesore qe perbejne popullin bashkekohor grek, jane: shqiptaret, sllavet, turqit, rumunet, vllahet, romet, çifutet, armenet, arabet, dhe ne fund fare thote qe "greke te mirefillte jane nje pakice tejet e vogel qe mund te gjurmohen kryesisht neper ishuj"... Tani, çfare i ben te gjitha keto etni te jene kaq te bashkuar dhe te duken si homogjene, mund te jete nemos gjuha, panhelenizmi, ose hegjemonia kishtare.
Prandaj edhe e kam perseritur ketu ne forum: çfare i ben keto popullsi te ndihen krenare qe jane "greke"???
Pra, kjo gje nuk mund te konceptohet prej meje, me formimin tim si shqiptar i paster. Une gjakun dhe krenarine kombetare nuk mund t'i ndaj dot.
Per mua, gjaku eshte ai qe me therret per kombin, dhe kombi eshte ai qe me ruan dhe siguron per gjakun. Prandaj, une ndihem krejtesisht pjese integruese e ketij komuniteti njerezish, sepse ndihem i njellojte me ta, jo vetem se flas te njejten gjuhe, por te gjithe ju jeni gjaku im, mishi im dhe kockat e mia.
Tani, nuk eshte njesoj me greket, sepse ata e dine mire qe ne 4.3 miljon banore te Greqise se fundshekullit te nentembedhjete, gati 2 miljon ishin arvanitas. Atehere, si mund te ndihen krenare keto qarqe dhe klane ultranacionaliste panhelene duke i ditur keto gjera? Kjo nuk mund te shpjegohet nese greket e sotem do ta konceptonin nacionalitetin ashtu siç e konceptoj une dhe pergjithesisht, te gjithe shqiptaret e tjere.
Sa per ate ekskursionin e shkolles qe permendet...
Vella, une nuk jam takuar me gjithe shqiptaret, por, me te gjithe sa jam takuar, asnjehere nuk kam hasur me ndonje shqiptar qe te mos e njihte mire faktin qe shqiptaret ne lashtesi jane quajtur ilire. Dhe ju siguroj qe jam takuar me njerez me te cilet kam patur qejf te qep gojen e t'u "vidhja" njohurite, por edhe me bylmeza, gjytryma e kokrra injorantesh te trashe fare. Gjithsesi, nuk e perjashtoj mundesine qe ju te jeni takuar me te tille prototipa. Madje me duket shqetesuese.
Sidoqofte, nuk ka shqiptar te shkolluar sot per sot qe te mos jete i sigurte per prejardhjen ilire te shqiptareve. Ky mendim eshte i perqafuar masivisht, jo vetem ne katedrat shqiptare, por perqafohet si fakt i kryer edhe ne katedrat e botes se qyteteruar me tradite shkollimi. Por, te mos shohim ç'thone servet, disa sllave apo ndonje grek... - prandaj edhe permenda perzjerjen e historise me propagande dhe interesa "nacionaliste".(ç'interes nacionalist mund te kete nje popull serv i cili permban gati 24 etni te ndryshme???; - edhe kete, ne si shqiptare nuk mund ta konceptojme dot). 
Tani, une nuk e perjashtoj mundesine, se po te behet standartizimi i historise se shkruar shqiptare, nga rrenja pellazge dhe me xhepat ilire, epirote, maqedone, thrake, dake, etruske, hitite, etj... shume kombe mund te ndihen te cenuar ne identitetin e tyre kombetar(te cilet e kane shume te ri), dhe mund ta konsiderojne kete standartizim si perqasje e shqiptareve per t'u marre token, etj etj etj ... Ne te tilla perfundime mund te dalin vetem persona qe synime te tilla i kane teme te dites dhe kane deshire t'i zbatojne vete. Prandaj edhe shtremberimi i historise dhe propagandimi i kesaj "historie" eshte teme e dites per te tilla qarqe.
Une nuk e di sa i rendesishem mund te jete nje ndryshim i mundshem i emrit, nga shqiptar ne ilir... Prandaj edhe permenda rastin e FYROMit. Le ta quajne sa te duan veten Maqedone keta, kurre nuk kane per t'u identifikuar me maqedonet e lashte. Pra, edhe sikur te mos e nderrojme emrin ne, kjo kurre nuk ka per te na ndryshuar identitetin; bota e shkolluar e di mire prejardhjen e shqiptareve.(larg mekanizimit te historise) Po ashtu, per ata qe mendojne se shqiptaret nuk kane kurrfare lidhje me iliret e lashte, nderrimi i emrit nuk ka per t'ua mbushur mendjen.
Por, pak me intereson per ta, sinqerisht.
Persa i perket arkeologjise.
Ne Shqiperine e sotme, ka shume ndertime antike. Me gjithe vjedhjet dhe perpjekjet e te huajve per te shuar historine e nje kombi; dhe kjo eshte bere realisht, ne te vertete, duke filluar nga romaket e hershem, me bizantin, turqit(qe ishin kapaku i gjithe tmerrit te shuarjes se historise se nje kombi), por edhe sllavet para tyre, pastaj greket, austrohungaret dhe italianet. Keta dy te fundit me teper kane vepruar per te ruajtur kete trashegimi, por e kane bere duke na hequr nje mase te gjere repertesh arkeologjike; dhe ne disa raste, psh nga italia, te tilla reperte edhe jane perdorur per ndertime psh, shatervanesh "historike", apo restaurime.
Vlen te permendesh ketu; duke krahasuar edhe trashegimine greke me ate shqiptare, se shume qytete te lashtesise ne Shqiperi jane ndertuar mbi rrenojat e disa qyteteve me te lashte, ose ne pika te tjera ndertimi, por duke perdorur "qerestene" e gatshme te marre nga rrenojat e qyteteve me te lashta. Nuk do te ishte pa vend te konsideronim "zhdukjen" e Albanopolit, apo Zgerdheshit si pasoje e nje taktike te tille. Por, kurre nuk i dihet, nese germojme, edhe do te zbulojme.(prandaj permenda edhe mungesen e fondeve; se nje popull i varfer, pak interes do t'i kushtoje trashegimise historike, dhe pak prioritet do t'i jape asaj). Ama, mos harroni se eshte bere nje pune kolosale per zhvarrosjen dhe nxjerrjen ne driten e diellit te gjithe kesaj trashegimie te lashte te kombit tone. Gati gjate gjithe historise, studimet mbi ne i kane bere te huajt,(ka patur dhe shume shqiptare, por kurre nuk kane patur dore te lire, dhe te gjithe, shqiptare ose te huaj, kane qene te detyruar qe per inspektim ne vend, te nxirrnin leje te posaçme nga aturoritetet, qe ne me te shumten e rasteve kane qene te huaja) dhe ne kohen e komunizmit mori hov edhe hulumtimi dhe zhvillimi i mendimit dhe studimeve te lira nga ana shqiptare. Mbase sepse ka qene e vetmja periudhe ne epoken e historiologjise moderne kur territori shqiptar ka qene vertete ne administrim te vete shqiptareve, dhe i painfluencuar apo penguar nga jashte.
Nuk e di nese kam qene i qarte...
Pershendetje bijte e shqipes...  :buzeqeshje:

----------

